# FINLAND pay, housing, quality of life (possible moving from Norway)



## ZeeC_333 (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm considering moving from Norway to Finland. 

Currently working in good position for 650 000 NOK a year brutto, Kristiansand, Norway.

The job in Finland is 3500 EUR a month brutto, Lahti, Finland. With possibility to have some extra work in Helsinki where I could commute.
As I understood, that pay is not improvement from my current job, but housing prices in Lahti region are much less than here, and it would be higher position then here. 
I'm an orchestra musician, assigned as one of the leaders of the group.
Anybody with experience? 
Medical care?
Transport?


----------

